
The Librem 13 v1 coreboot port is now complete - Nelkins
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-13-coreboot-report-february-25th-2017/
======
Nelkins
I've found this, and the previous blog posts, to be some very inspiring
stories[1][2][3]. Definitely some of the best debugging I've read about.

[1] [https://puri.sm/posts/diving-back-into-coreboot-
development/](https://puri.sm/posts/diving-back-into-coreboot-development/)

[2] [https://puri.sm/posts/librem-13-coreboot-report-
january-12-2...](https://puri.sm/posts/librem-13-coreboot-report-
january-12-2017/)

[3] [https://puri.sm/posts/librem-13-coreboot-report-
february-3rd...](https://puri.sm/posts/librem-13-coreboot-report-
february-3rd-2017/)

------
lsh
Librem 13 is a laptop:
[https://puri.sm/products/librem-13/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-13/)

------
bebop
Does anyone own one? Are they nice to use and work with?

------
hackuser
Would someone explain the significance of this? IIRC, Purism's goal is a
completely open platform, hardware and software, and I know coreboot is open
BIOS, but I'm not sure how big an advance this is.

~~~
badosu
It was using a proprietary BIOS previously.

It still has Intel's ME (Management Engine) proprietary blob, and at least 2
months ago it was using a reverse-engineered, but not complete, driver for the
trackpad.

However it has made significant progress since the first revision on many
aspects, and I hope it will someday be totally 'pure'.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I'm very glad that they are shipping first, and trying to fix the binary blob
issues later. If they tried to completely free the system first, they would
never ship anything and once they did, it would already be terribly out of
date (though these aren't state of the art anyway).

